# L-Carnitine Injections ?



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

a newbie here so i'd appreciate abit of help

running GHRP-2 + MOD GRF 3-4 times daily (no off days)

but i'm not noticing any fat burning effects ... muscle growth yes i noticed but this lower ab area that is irritating :S

a guy suggested adding l-carn injection PRE work out

did anyone hear of such or even tried it ??

from research on net i only found it for horses only

but there is actually l-carn from german company called KAUFEN 50ml a bottle

thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you mean this one?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/11178-secrets-l-carnosine.html

I liked it myself and yes I did get more reps with the weights.

I took it about 5 hours before I trained and it worked pretty good, you can squeeze out a few reps.


----------



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

wow this L-Carnosine is pretty interesting first time i hear of it thankx man i will look into it ...'

but what i was asking about is actual L-carnitine as in pic


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Subbed to hear a little more about this


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Subbed as well,

Hacks do you know anywhere that sells l-carnosine as an injectable?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

expletive said:


> Subbed as well,
> 
> Hacks do you know anywhere that sells l-carnosine as an injectable?


I cant seem to find it.

Charles Poliquin used to use L-Carnosine with his guys shooting about 45 minutes to an hour into the muscles trained.

He said that many guys do 5 x 5 where the first set they get 5 reps, second set 4, then a couple of sets of 3.

He said (and I can varify this myself to be true), his guys on L-Carnosine can do 5 sets of 5 reps.

He suggested better hypertrophy as well.

I just noticed I had more stamina when going heavy, I could always squeeze out 3 or more reps going to failure.

I am looking everywhere and now I cant find it.

I used to see it all the time now I cant.

www.muscle-research.com used to have it, now they are gone.

Let me look some more, they do use it in horse racing too.

They have the pills everywhere, but honestly I doubt it works the same.

Snip from somewhere else:

Carnosine accounts for about 10%-40% of the pH-buffering capacity of muscle tissue. Therefore, during intense exercise, L-Carnosine may play an important role in preventing the reduction in pH caused by lactic acid accumulation - and thereby improving exercise performance.

Animal studies in racehorses have shown that muscle L-Carnosine concentrations are higher in muscles with a high percentage of fast-twitch glycolytic fibers (type II muscle fibers) and lower in muscles with predominantly slower twitch oxidative fiber types. In addition to its potential effects on anaerobic metabolism (lactic acid), L-Carnosine may enhance oxidative (aerobic) metabolism by increasing the efficiency of mitochondria to produce cellular energy.

Increasing muscle: L-Carnosine is important to athletes because L-Carnosine increases intramuscular hydrogen ion (H+) buffering capacity. And the production of H+ is the result of energy release, leading to a burning sensation and muscle fatigue. Basically what this means is that L-Carnosine increases your ability to work harder by preventing your muscle from becoming too acidic during times of stress by picking up Hydrogen ions. More L-Carnosine in muscle means you can keep muscle acid in check and train harder and longer.

Another thing you need to know about L-Carnosine is that it is a natural substrate for the production of Nitric Oxide. In fact it is the true substrate for NOS (nitric oxide synthase) activity, which is the true enzyme that is responsible for generating Nitric Oxide.

L-Carnosine prevents muscular injuries and speeds up recovery times in sports. An explanation to this is that high-intensity performance causes oxidative stress in the muscles and this results in depleted L-Carnosine stores. The free radicals produced through high intensity muscular activity cause lipid peroxidation as well as carbonylation of proteins and phospholipids.

This causes proteins to break up in a process known as proteolysis. Since protein carbonylation precedes the loss of membrane integrity, it may be associated with the toxic process leading to cell aging and fatality. L-Carnosine

combats these reactions if there is enough of it in the muscles.


----------



## DOHCrazy (Aug 22, 2011)

200mg/25kg of Bodyweight. It needs to be injected when insulin is active, either with a high carb meal or 1-3iu of exogenous insulin.

You can buy the expensive version from Synthetek, or it can be home brewed for about $4 a month.

http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthetine-fat-transporter/


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dont you inj into the muscle to be trained pre wo? 1 guy told me 200mg per muscle ie chest 200mg each, and he made huge strength gains...... 30min pre wo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DOHCrazy said:


> 200mg/25kg of Bodyweight. It needs to be injected when insulin is active, either with a high carb meal or 1-3iu of exogenous insulin.
> 
> You can buy the expensive version from Synthetek, or it can be home brewed for about $4 a month.
> 
> http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthetine-fat-transporter/


maybe it was more than 200mg each he used cant remeber now......


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Don't those synthesek guys sell this along with kynoselen? I heard it's a painful injection...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Superhorse said:


> Don't those synthesek guys sell this along with kynoselen? I heard it's a painful injection...


Super painful, and it feels like a bee sting that burns like hell.

This is the stuff I used: http://www.horsesuppliesdirect.com.au/prod1200.htm


----------



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone in EU country tried synthetek ? do the stuff pass through customs ?

Thank you guys .. it's wonderful being part a forum where people actually share their knowledge


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bumping this....

anyone got a souces for injectable l-carnite based in uk or Europe, can only find Australia souces online?

doent matter if it for humans, greyhounds or hourses either


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

jayDP said:


> Bumping this....
> 
> anyone got a souces for injectable l-carnite based in uk or Europe, can only find Australia souces online?
> 
> doent matter if it for humans, greyhounds or hourses either


 Did some reading on this after reading this post. Sounds really interesting but if it was as good as it sounds surely everyone would be on it.

Think it would be safe to buy powdered stuff from MP or Bulk powders or something and dissolve it in BAC water and go sub-q?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

It must do something, seemingly race horses are pumped full of the stuff.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks interesting, but where too get it???


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> Did some reading on this after reading this post. Sounds really interesting but if it was as good as it sounds surely everyone would be on it.
> 
> Think it would be safe to buy powdered stuff from MP or Bulk powders or something and dissolve it in BAC water and go sub-q?


 Yea lots of people home-brew the stuff, not sure exactly how or what you would need to do it.

you heard of John meadows? He's one of the leanest pro bodybuilders out ther, he claims he doesn't do cardio just takes 2ml of this with 50carbs pre weight training

other ppl use it pre fasted cardio and use 2iu of humolog (no carbs)

you need a insulin spike and a raise in heart beat to get the best out of it


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

jayDP said:


> Yea lots of people home-brew the stuff, not sure exactly how or what you would need to do it.
> 
> you heard of John meadows? He's one of the leanest pro bodybuilders out ther, he claims he doesn't do cardio just takes 2ml of this with 50carbs pre weight training
> 
> ...


 Seriously considering this now although only heard of it a couple of days ago when I read your post.

The above method (myprotein l-carnitine and bac water) could be run for litteraly a few pence a day, my only concern would be the sterility of a bag of myprotein powder.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> Seriously considering this now although only heard of it a couple of days ago when I read your post.
> 
> The above method (myprotein l-carnitine and bac water) could be run for litteraly a few pence a day, my only concern would be the sterility of a bag of myprotein powder.


 Do some research b4 you home brew, I homebrew gear and I need to used filters, alcohol and solvents not sure you would use bac water.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 19, 2017)

do you guys still recommend this site???

http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthetine-fat-transporter/


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

I use it , I like it but it's not cheap . May look at a home brew option


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Drew27 said:


> I use it , I like it but it's not cheap . May look at a home brew option


 Be interested in how ya did it and how good the results were compared to bought product you do go ahead with diy


----------

